# Merry Christmas?



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

Firstly, Merry Christmas to all of you. I know times are hard right now, so I'm sending a little holiday cheer to you. I'm still grinning and bearing it for the family, but I am saddened by the knowledge of how fragile said family seems to be at this moment. I am hopeful that DW will be able to see the changes I am making in myself and will respond accordingly. I don't know how long it will be before we truly feel like a family again. 

I'm just going to concentrate on cheer for today, and try not to worry about the rest. Good luck and best wishes to all of you, and remember that pain is temporary!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes! Please cheer up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

